# Triangle Tail Chasers



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Our next tournament is this Saturday at Ancelet's Marina. Our side pot of the month is the redfish closest to 21" WITHOUT GOING OVER. Should be good times as always. Captains meeting Friday night at Ancelet's at 6:30. Call Michael with any questions at 409 760 2471.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Phone number is wrong in Flash's post.... should be (409) 670-2471. Should be a good turnout this weekend!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alway's keeping me in line aint ya? Somebody needs to!!


----------

